# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Jardineria >  El Anillo Verde de la Bahía de Santander recuperará humedales y bosques degradados hasta 2019

## Jonasino

> El Gobierno de Cantabria y la Fundación Naturaleza y Hombre se han unido para poner en marcha el proyecto `Anillo Verde de la Bahía de Santander: Conectando naturaleza y ciudad', un programa que, con una duración de cuatro años y tres millones de euros de inversión, pretende crear una gran infraestructura verde en el área más poblada de la Comunidad Autónoma.
> 
> La vicepresidenta y consejera de Universidades e Investigación, Medio Ambiente y Política Social, Eva Díaz Tezanos; el director general de Medio Ambiente, Miguel Ángel Palacio, y el presidente de la Fundación Naturaleza y Hombre, Carlos Sánchez, han presentado esta mañana el proyecto, que cuenta con la cofinanciación de la Unión Europea, dentro de los programas Life.
> 
> "Se concibe como una visión global y de conjunto de los espacios periurbanos de la Bahía de Santander y pretende crear una infraestructura verde en torno al Anillo Verde, que se consolide en el tiempo y ofrezca servicios a la población desde la consideración de que los espacios naturales son una inagotable fuente de riqueza para la población de la Bahía de Santander", ha explicado la vicepresidenta.
> 
>     Este proyecto, con el que se crearán 20 puestos de trabajo directo, actuará en toda la superficie de la Bahía de Santander y de forma especialmente intensiva en más de 300 hectáreas de espacios naturales tanto en zonas húmedas como de bosque.
> 
> Con él se pretende restaurar 100 hectáreas de hábitat degradado, 65 de ellas de humedal litoral, 15 de humedal interior, 80 de encimar relicto y 15 hectáreas de islas de la Bahía de Santander.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ra-humedales-y

----------

